# Hiểu đúng về tác hại của tia UV và cách bảo vệ da khi du lịch ngoài trời



## MoonLight (13/5/18)

Tìm hiểu UVA/ UVB/ UVC là gì? Tác hại của tia UV gây ảnh hưởng đến da và sức khỏe như thế nào? Cách phòng tránh ảnh hưởng của tia UV?
Chúng ta thường được khuyên sử dụng kem chống nắng hàng ngày để chống lại tác hại của tia UV. Tia UVA, UVB là gì? Những chỉ số trên kem chống nắng như SPF và PA có ý nghĩa như thế nào?

*ĐỊNH NGHĨA TIA UV?*
Ánh sáng mặt trời mang lại sự sống cho Trái Đất, nhưng cũng mang theo bức xạ điện từ đe dọa cho sức khỏe và làn da con người. Tùy theo độ dài bước sóng mà các nhà khoa học phân loại ra thành 3 nhóm chính: Tia hồng ngoại, ánh sáng mà mắt người có thể nhìn thấy và tia tử ngoại.
http://www.elle.vn/wp-content/uploa...-truoc-tac-hai-cua-tia-UV-ELLE-Viet-Nam-1.jpg
_


Ảnh: shakopeechiropractormn_​
Ánh sáng mà chúng ta có thể nhìn thấy có độ dài bước sóng từ 390-790 nanomet và chiếm 40% trên tổng tỉ lệ bức xạ mặt trời chiếu xuống mặt đất. Tia hồng ngoại có bước sóng trên 700 nanomet và chiếm 50% tổng tỉ lệ bức xạ. Tuy chúng ta không thể thấy tia hồng ngoại nhưng chúng ta có thể cảm nhận được. Tia hồng ngoại mang sự ấm áp của Mặt trời đến cho Trái Đất.

Tia tử ngoại còn được biết đến với các tên như: Tia cực tím (Ultraviolet), tia UV…Trong nhóm tia tử ngoại, các nhà khoa học đã dựa vào bước sóng ánh sáng và chia ra thành 3 loại tia chính: UVA, UVB và UVC.

*UVA/ UVB/ UVC *
Muốn biết được tác hại của tia UV ảnh hưởng như thế nào, chúng ta nên tìm hiểu về các loại tia này:

*1. UVA là gì?*
Theo tác giả Đỗ Anh Thư và Phạm Hương Thủy trong quyển “_Dưỡng da trọn gói_“, tia UVA có bước sóng từ 320-400 nanomet và chiếm 9.5% trong tổng lượng bức xạ mặt trời. Có thể nói, nơi nào có ánh mặt trời, nơi đó có tia UVA. Tia UVA có thể xuyên qua cả quần áo, cửa kính và gây ảnh hưởng trực tiếp đến chúng ta.

_


Ảnh: megaimagem_​
Trong tia UVA lại chia ra thành 2 loại: bước sóng ngắn và bước sóng dài. UVA có bước sóng ngắn (320-340 nanomet) gây ảnh hưởng đến tầng hạ bì của da khiến da bị sạm và nám. UVA có bước sóng dài (từ 340-400 nanomet) sẽ xâm nhập vào tầng hạ bì của da, phá hủy Collagen khiến da nhanh chóng lão hóa.

*2. UVB là gì?*
Tia UVB có bước sóng từ 290-320 nanomet và chiếm 0.5% tổng lượng bức xạ mặt trời. Tác hại của tia UVB đã suy giảm do sự cản trở của tầng khí quyển. Vì có bước sóng nhỏ nên tia UVB dễ dàng bị chặn lại bởi cửa kính thông dụng.

_


Ảnh: drtrevorcates_​
Tuy nhiên tác hại của tia UV này với da và sức khỏe không hề nhỏ. UVB ảnh hưởng trực tiếp đến tầng biểu bì của da, khiến da trở nên khô nẻ, sạm, cháy nắng, nám, tàn nhang, đồi mồi và kích ứng. Ngoài ra, Đỗ Anh Thư và Phạm Phương Thủy còn cho biết: Tia UVB sẽ làm các phân tử Oxy bền vững thành các gốc tự do, ảnh hưởng lớp đáy của tầng biểu bì. Khi lớp đáy của biểu bì tổn thương, sẽ sản sinh ra các tế bào con bị hỏng hóc. Dần dà các tế bào lỗi hỏng sẽ tạo ra các khối u và gây ra ung thư da.

*3. UVC là gì?*
Tia UVC có bước sóng từ 100 – 290 nanomet và có khả năng hủy diệt. May thay, tầng khí quyển đã cản toàn bộ lượng tia UVC nên chúng ta hoàn toàn không bị ảnh hưởng bởi “kẻ sát nhân” này.

_


Ảnh: alphamega_​*CÁCH PHÒNG TRÁNH TÁC HẠI CỦA TIA UV*
Cách hữu hiệu nhất để chống lại tác hại của tia UV là chống nắng. Chống nắng không đơn giản là chống ánh nắng mặt trời, mà chúng ta chống lại tia UVA và UVB. Các chỉ số trên kem chống nắng sẽ nói lên khả năng chống tia UVA và UVB.

_


Ảnh: lorensworld_​
SPF là chỉ số chống tia UVB. Chỉ số SPF càng cao thì khả năng cản tia UVB càng lớn. Nếu sử dụng hàng ngày, chúng ta nên sử dụng kem chống nắng có chỉ số SPF từ 30 đến 50.

Hiện tại trên thế giới chưa đưa ra được quy chuẩn chung để đánh giá khả năng chống tia UVA. Tuy nhiên, ở Vương quốc Anh và các nước châu Á thường sử dụng chỉ số PA và các dấu cộng để biểu thị khả năng chống nắng. PA với càng nhiều dấu cộng sẽ càng có khả năng chống tia UVA cao. Nếu sử dụng hàng ngày, bạn có thể chọn các sản phẩm có PA +++ đến PA ++++ để bảo vệ cho da hoàn hảo.

_Nguồn: Elle_


----------

